
The 10.5-Inch iPad Pro's 120Hz Refresh Rate Matters - shawndumas
https://www.macobserver.com/analysis/120hz-refresh-rate/
======
qubex
I've been using a 10.5 inch iPad Pro for the past week and I can attest for
the almost unnatural feel of responsiveness the new display technology
affords. At first my brain could hardly make sense of it: animations were way
too smooth, scrolling felt unreal — it all felt like a pre-rendered demo. Now
I've become used to it every other display feels archaically sluggish by
comparison.

